# Gigabyte Ga-ep45t-usb3p Usb 3.0 Ddr3 Lga775



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2010)

When did this thing come out? Anyone own one? At first glance I thought it was a P55 board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...433&cm_re=gigabyte_p45-_-13-128-433-_-Product

(and I understand not allowing all caps titles but damn does this one look kind of silly now)


----------



## ERazer (Feb 3, 2010)

like it but lil late


----------



## msgclb (Feb 3, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> When did this thing come out? Anyone own one? At first glance I thought it was a P55 board.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...433&cm_re=gigabyte_p45-_-13-128-433-_-Product
> 
> (and I understand not allowing all caps titles but damn does this one look kind of silly now)



I don't know when this came out but thanks because I've been looking for a LGA 775 DDR3 board with 2 PCI-E 2.0 x16 graphics interface support.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2010)

There are a few on the market...didn't like other options? Though this looks like a great one even without the USB 3.0


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 3, 2010)

Late or not, its good for folks who want to stick with their top of the line 775 hardware. I see it as a good move, doesn't force you to leave the 775 platform (at least for the time being)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2010)

ERazer said:


> like it but lil late



Not for me. 775 is plenty for my gaming needs and so much more fun to tweak.


----------



## a_ump (Feb 3, 2010)

and the board isn't that expensive at all. I def don't think it's late. For users on here maybe, but there is *plenty* of LGA775 users out there. I'm 1 of em. Plus this would (probly)be a good board for those on a budget that simply need to oc their LGA775 CPU to bring their system back to life.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2010)

So it would seem this is a damn near brand new release? Tried to find a press release at Gigabyte...


----------

